# ESWL & cystoscopy



## seslinger (Dec 30, 2010)

I am not sure whether to bill an ESWL 50590 & a cystoscopy 52000.  Its Medicare & the 2 codes are bundle but can use the -59 but not sure if its appropriate.  Any imput would be appreciated.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jan 6, 2011)

Does the patient have a sign or symptom to necessitate a reason for the cystoscope?  If so, then I would use that as a primary dx and -59 the scope.  If the doctor is checking his work to see if the stones cleared, then I would not bill the cystoscope.


----------



## seslinger (Jan 13, 2011)

I will check, if I remember correctly he may have had a dx. of hematuria but I will check the chart. Thank you.


----------

